# MAC Face Charts from Around the World!



## aznsmurfy (Aug 8, 2006)

I picked some random facecharts out of this huge book. Hope you guys enjoy! ^_^ 


(Sorry the clarity isn't the best )


----------



## llucidity (Aug 8, 2006)

Does MAC sell their face charts in a book though?


----------



## oddinary (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, I love the South West United States one and Taiwan, they're gorgeous! thanks for posting.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like the:

Southwest
Northwest
Asia Pacific - Taiwan

I think MAC should compile a book of facecharts and sell it.  Isn't MAC 20 yrs old?  They could do the book to celebrate, something LE.  A look at MAC from the beginning, 1986-2006, or something.  I would buy it!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 8, 2006)

what lipstick in Northwest US wearing... its cut off
and it looks like a beautiful colour


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 8, 2006)

they're amazing! thanks for sharing =D


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

BOOOO!!!! I can't read some of them! I think my eyes are going bad!!! 

=(


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I think MAC should compile a book of facecharts and sell it.  Isn't MAC 20 yrs old?  They could do the book to celebrate, something LE.  A look at MAC from the beginning, 1986-2006, or something.  I would buy it!_

 
Yeah, I'm honstly really surprised they've never done something like this! I would totally buy it!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 8, 2006)

those are awesome! great blend of different looks/ideas/styles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for this!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I really like the:

Southwest
Northwest
Asia Pacific - Taiwan

I think MAC should compile a book of facecharts and sell it.  Isn't MAC 20 yrs old?  They could do the book to celebrate, something LE.  A look at MAC from the beginning, 1986-2006, or something.  I would buy it!_

 
Oh man... if MAC were to do something like that, the poor book would last all of about 2 seconds on the streets!!! Hahaha... I wonder why MAC hasn't done makeup books like Kevin Aucoin's Books or Francois Nars??? That would be a top seller in NO TIME!!!. Makeup tips and tricks from the MAC Pro's??? OMG... I'd be ALL OVER IT...


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 8, 2006)

Thankyou so much for the inspiration!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW! Those are beautiful!


----------



## siam84 (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are AMAZING!  But I can't read the products used, can you list them for the US face charts (since the international ones probably use colors we don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Thanks!


----------



## saraa_b (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 8, 2006)

gosh those are beyond gorgeous and creative!
I'M SAVING THEM ALL ON MY PC!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are really great.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 8, 2006)

Amaaaazing! I wish we could see what was used


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is just so awesome... soooooo creative.. If MAC ever decides to do something like this and sell it to the public, I would give my left nipple for one of those boys...........


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 8, 2006)

aznsmurfy - What "huge book" did you get these face charts out of?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Oh man... if MAC were to do something like that, the poor book would last all of about 2 seconds on the streets!!! Hahaha... I wonder why MAC hasn't done makeup books like Kevin Aucoin's Books or Francois Nars??? That would be a top seller in NO TIME!!!. Makeup tips and tricks from the MAC Pro's??? OMG... I'd be ALL OVER IT..._

 

i second that! maybe we could get one of the admins to email MAC on behalf of all 10,000 specktra members suggesting that....MAN im sure that would get some attention..anyone agree?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bec688* 
_aznsmurfy - What "huge book" did you get these face charts out of?_

 
It was this book of a bunch of face charts like the ones you see bound with one of those not spiral bound, but kind like spiral bound with some hard transparent covers that just had "MAC Face Charts from Around the World" on it. It was all paper. ^_^ I'll try to post some better photos!


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 9, 2006)

I just realize MAC is as old as me!
The face charts are soooooooooooooooooooooo pretty. 
agree that they should come out with their own book.


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my God!  These are gorgeous!  I just came across these while searching online for some old looks.  MAC definately needs to sell a huge book with these.  It would sell out immediately.


----------



## JennyBear (Oct 3, 2007)

I absolutely ADORE the face chart from Malaysia!! Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_i second that! maybe we could get one of the admins to email MAC on behalf of all 10,000 specktra members suggesting that....MAN im sure that would get some attention..anyone agree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately MAC doesn't accept product suggestions. At least not via e-mail by the general populace. I have tried before,..You get this really generic return e-mail stating that they have their own R&D team and that they prolly have already thought of what you are suggesting and pretty much that is it. I have been on them about a RED (Not pink,.. not pink undertoned,.. not slightly red) eyeshadow for years. LOL.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2007)

I like all of them, but the one from Italy's eyebrows.  It's sort of scary to me.  I love looking at face charts.  Thank you.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some awesome looks.


----------



## amoona (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE! One of those face charts is from SF but I can't read the name of the artist, I wonder if I know who it is. I love looking at Face charts - but I suck at them and refuse to do them at work lol. They're soooo much more difficult then they look.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 7, 2007)

Has anyone made their own book of facecharts? I'm sure I've read about memebers here making their own binders. I have over 500 fcs saved on my PC, which I'm trying to organize. Eventually I want to print them all out as a resource. I looove face charts


----------



## clamster (Jan 6, 2008)

These are all REALLY PRETTY! Ok MAC better make a face chart book before I die! I would pay big bucks for it.


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

wow. i saved them all. thanks! these are amazing!!


----------

